# Supported Wireless Adapters



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone have a list of current natively supported Wireless adapters ??

If no list is available, can someone confirm the Linksys WET610N ??


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Linksys WGA600N and WET610N

EDIT: Anticipating barrage of "Wireless won't work for MRV....." posts.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Not that it won't work. It just won't work very well.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

They work just fine for VOD. Maybe not so much for MRV though.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Not that it won't work. It just won't work very well.


I would respectfully submit:

Not that it won't work, it MAY not work WELL...

When I had my system first setup it was setup on a wireless network...and it worked well most of the time...however there were times when it didn't work very well, at all.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

....and the thread takes the turn I predicted. 

(wireless worked really well for me, by the way)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wireless also worked well for me. On a 5ghz Wireless N link, I had 4 MRV streams (2 in, 2 out and 2 VOD downloads going simultaneously with no problems. (using a WGA600N bridge)

I now have all DVRs on the DECA cloud but still use a Wireless N link to it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The problem with any wireless product is a lack of consistancy, because there is very little that is consistant with radio transmissions.


----------

